# This needs to be read and listened too



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I just remind members of this rule 


Promoting Other Websites
Please note that at Pet Forums we do allow you to post links to other pet related websites and other websites in general in your signature. We do not however allow members to create threads with the sole purpose of advertising their website. If you wish to promote your website, please contact us regarding our advertising opportunities.

We do not allow members to advertise other pet community websites which are in competition with this website either via the forum or via pm. This includes in your signature and via visitor messages, anyone repeatedly caught doing this after a warning will be banned permanently from our forums.


This constitutes YOUR warnings


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Please read and take on board what is said


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes I do know who some of you are


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Despite posting this yesterday, certain members are STILL promoting via private message a new forum. They don't like this one but want to take members from here  

This is the final warning, any more reports and those members will be banned for good.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Tashi i have the " save me " page in my sig. does that need to be removed, or is it just pet forums?*


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think this is maybe to do with one particular forum


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think this is maybe to do with one particular forum


*That's ok then. Thank you.*


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

What is it with people on here lately?

It's only because I've been on here for a few months and made some good friends that I'm still here.. If I had just only joined up.. I think I'd be logging off and never coming back! 

*Eastenders theme tune*


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

well, I haven't had any private messages. :ciappa:
Obviously nobody wants me. :dita:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jansheff said:


> I haven't had any private messages. Obviously nobody wants me. :ciappa:


*Same here, perhaps it's the name jan. lol*


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

No one wants me either and now I can't even pm people to find out 


Sorry couldn't resist.. Im a good girl really


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I too am unwanted - didn't know anything was going on until this thread.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Same here I didn't know anything either. And nobody has pmed me either

Viv xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Nor me


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

By the sounds of it then, I dont think PF has much to worry about in regard to a mass exodus


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> By the sounds of it then, I dont think PF has much to worry about in regard to a mass exodus


Ohh I wouldn't be too sure about that Jenny


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe some of them going wouldn't be such a bad idea


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

It is obviously the elite who are unwanted. 

Feels smug.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just for the record, I wasn't invited either!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> Maybe some of them going wouldn't be such a bad idea


Well let's put it this way. There's a reason certain people haven't left PF


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Ohh I wouldn't be too sure about that Jenny


Well healthy, fair competition is never a bad thing 

People always have a choice ............


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Well let's put it this way. There's a reason certain people haven't left PF


 are you saying only the 'rejects' will be left behind???

Please don't assume you know why people choose to stay!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Or where you saying there's a reason you are still here??


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Not even attempting to question why people have chosen to stay, that is entirely their choice. As you say, healthy competition is good  I shall rephrase, there's a reason some people haven't heard about the competition


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

*yawn* :dita:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You say that like they should be bothered


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm assuming from this RM that the reason is we are not wanted; rather than we choose not to go. If certain people are being poached that will be because they hold the same views as the poachee, and therefore, we don't. It's all fairly simple. I really don't give a stuff if there is another forum, nor who may or may not be on it, I belong to loads of forums and don't frequent most of them as they are dead ducks. No-one has PM'd me or the other posters on the thread who were taking it all lightheartedly. We actually really don't care.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

While you are right Spid, someone obviously does care because the thread was started.

Does make me giggle though, we have a mole and obviously there is worry that the competition might outshine the original. It's nice to know we have that sort of influence


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You are right in a way......... PF shouldn't really be that bothered by another forum, I don't think for one second your forum will outshine this one 

I dont want to argue with you, I actually thought we got on rather well ........ but I really dont like all the underhand going on's. It's not right, and it's not proper ............ shame


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Woops, hope it wasn't something I said


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

have i done wrong - i have suggested a forum for a specific animal that does not get much attention on here simply to help others get advice that they need. i had know idea i may be doing something wrong.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I honestly think a bit of poaching won't do PF any harm at all....Let another forum put up with their fantasy stories,it'll give us a break!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

cats galore said:


> have i done wrong - i have suggested a forum for a specific animal that does not get much attention on here simply to help others get advice that they need. i had know idea i may be doing something wrong.


Have you been sending members PMs telling them about this new forum and telling them to leave this one? If not, it's not you.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I would put money on the fact the members I most respect , get on with , like and have helped me with any problems I may have will stay on *THIS* forum.

I would fully support any new forum if I thought it was being done for "the love of animals" and to "make a difference" ... Seems this new wonderful forum that members are flocking too is just a vendetta.. like most poachers.. they do it for the "prize" and as a "trophy".


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spid said:


> Have you been sending members PMs telling them about this new forum and telling them to leave this one? If not, it's not you.


oh no it's not me then i thought i had done something dreadful been as i had suggested the other forum - but it certainly isn't new, it is very specific to a certain animal and i definitely haven't been sending pm's asking anyone to leave thankyou spid for putting my mind at rest. i love this place and all the friends i have made and i certainly do not want to leave


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

I like it here, I have had loads of advice and help to make my slavery less traumatic 

(I've not been invited to "the dark side" anyway  )


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

All these forum members that didn't get an invite ......... makes you wonder who they did invite!!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> I would fully support any new forum if I thought it was being done for "the love of animals" and to "make a difference" ... Seems this new wonderful forum that members are flocking too is just a vendetta.. like most poachers.. they do it for the "prize" and as a "trophy".


And to think I actually thought YOU were the poacher! (Just goes to show how wrong one can be)

Only joking! Of course!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> All these forum members that didn't get an invite ......... makes you wonder who they did invite!!!


Well not me  :thumbsup:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

TickettyBoo said:


> I like it here, I have had loads of advice and help to make my slavery less traumatic
> 
> (I've not been invited to "the dark side" anyway  )


Don't think you'll be invited TB!!

I think members that will be going to the "dark side" will be those who blatantly ignore excellent advice given to them so they are off to try and get attention and "advice" from somewhere else!!

Good luck to em i say......


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> Don't think you'll be invited TB!!
> 
> I think members that will be going to the "dark side" will be those who blatantly ignore excellent advice given to them so they are off to try and get attention and "advice" from somewhere else!!
> 
> Good luck to em i say......


And people that put THEIR "need" for cute fluffy things above the needs of the ACTUAL cute fluffy things..

As reality is thats the reason for this silly vendetta. An excellent foundation for "_animal lovers_" to build on.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oooh does that mean the numpties are all off on a mass exodus, please say it's so


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Oooh does that mean the numpties are all off on a mass exodus, please say it's so


No sorry we are still here


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just for the record, i don't want an invite to any other forum. I'll take the good with the bad here. Thank you.*


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> No sorry we are still here


Yup I'm definitely a Numpty lol 

That's why I came here


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> No sorry we are still here


Damn and Tsk *shakes fist* 

To be honest though if it's the ones that I think that are involved then it won't be any great loss from this forum, which has had many come and many go but still remains a pretty good place to be


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Jansheff said:


> It is obviously the elite who are unwanted.
> 
> Feels smug.


Oooo ive never been in an elite group before , but as I never got a pm either I must be


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just for the record, i don't want an invite to any other forum. I'll take the good with the bad here. Thank you.*


And you are one of the few who can do that, Janice, if you don't mind my saying so, without getting your knickers in a knot and leaving red blobs. You have your opinions and you don't care if people disagree with you.

Perhaps I shouldn't comment but on every forum it is against the rules to actively promote a different forum on the same subject. Everybody knows this, but still this sort of thing happens. I have seen it many times that when things don't go their way, they decide to go off in a huff and start their own forum and think they are going to get people worried, but it never lasts long.

This forum is the only one worth belonging to in the animal world, in my own humble opinion, as it is the only one that is continually active with something new going on all the time.

I don't think we have anything to worry about.:rolleyes5:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Theres someone thats reading this thread at this very moment but hasn't yet posted.. I sincerely hope is not "in on this" .


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think we have anything to worry about.:rolleyes5:


You weren't invited either were you?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Theres someone thats reading this thread at this very moment but hasn't yet posted.. I sincerely hope is not "in on this" .


alright Sherlock!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> You weren't invited either were you?


I think I am the last person to get invited, thanks for asking.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

auspiciousmind said:


> Theres someone thats reading this thread at this very moment but hasn't yet posted.. I sincerely hope is not "in on this" .


Sadly there are a few,lets hope its just because its Saturday and they actually have a life outside PF


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Well not me  :thumbsup:


Nor me!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> alright Sherlock!


 I'm a Scorpio with a qualification in forensic science... I should be a detective I think!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Not even attempting to question why people have chosen to stay, that is entirely their choice. As you say, healthy competition is good  I shall rephrase, there's a reason some people haven't heard about the competition


In crowds and out crowds - classic form of bullying.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> Theres someone thats reading this thread at this very moment but hasn't yet posted.. I sincerely hope is not "in on this" .


They will be ...but probably waiting for their spokesperson to pitch up and talk for them!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

buffie said:


> Sadly there are a few,lets hope its just because its Saturday and they actually have a life outside PF


This person is very good friends with RM..

But also has had a lot of help, support and advice from a lot of well respected lovely members on here


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> They will be ...but probably waiting for their spokesperson to pitch up and talk for them!!


Shame she can't  well not in the normal disguise!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

"I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member" _Groucho Marx_

:lol::lol: Not that I've been asked!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Shame she can't  well not in the normal disguise!


You noticed too  I didnt want to be first to mention it


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

buffie said:


> You noticed too  I didnt want to be first to mention it


See that other forum could do with us sharp eyed members


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> In crowds and out crowds - classic form of bullying.


Not when it is only the deluded people who like to give the impression they are the in crowd, or even believe it themselves. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think you can safely say we aren't worried


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Shame she can't  well not in the normal disguise!


Oh yeah...so i see!!!:thumbup:

Guess she's just reporting back to her whats been said....Well tell her we say hi!!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't get an invite either but am I bothered?

No!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think you can safely say we aren't worried


I would have been more worried if I had been invited :scared:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

buffie said:


> I would have been more worried if I had been invited :scared:


:lol: it's certainly looking that way!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It would be nice though if some of the people who seemed to stop posting in despair a while ago came back though (assuming we are all talking about the same things)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can we not turn this into a discussion of members no longer with us. Thank you


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been invited and I am going...










































to see the Dreamboys tonight :lol:

New forum? :dita:
And I haven't had an invite either rrr:


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

I love a good forum drama. Shame I haven't actually got a clue what this one is all about 

I never got an invite either but from the sounds of it, that's a good thing!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Izzie said:


> I love a good forum drama. Shame I haven't actually got a clue what this one is all about
> 
> I never got an invite either but from the sounds of it, that's a good thing!


Me neither.
Anyway Izzie ignorance is BLISS!!
Me's love it on here and me's not going anywhere!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> to see the Dreamboys tonight :lol:


errrrr why didn't we get an invite??


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Splinter forums very rarely last, I would imagine there will be a lot of gossiping about this thread and bitching about certain members and then they will get bored and come back one by one maybe not under the same name but I'm sure they will be back, even if it's only to troll but they won't be able to stay away or not read about whats going here, or when they need actual proper advice and help or when a 'hey hun have hug' doesn't cut the mustard.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hey, look on the bright side. if they have moved then good luck to them. It WILL be short lived and they WILL come grovelling back.*


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh this is just silly, if you want to leave then do so without making a fuss. Let people have good memories of the times you spent here. Anything else is just petty, this is an animal forum and members express themselves, sometimes not always in the right way but they use their freedom of speech. Those who want to leave please do so quietly, not all of us want or like drama.

I eveidently wasn´t invited either


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm always the last to cotton on what's going or gone on... Here and in the "real" world... :rolleyes5:

Still, reading between the lines, it looks like you have to have been hit by the naughty stick to be involved in any way with the splinter group... and since I'm too scared of upsetting anyone to be naughty, I've got no chance!!!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> Theres someone thats reading this thread at this very moment but hasn't yet posted.. I sincerely hope is not "in on this" .


I dont think I come on here enough to know the ins and outs of whats going on. But out of interest how do you know who is reading the thread at anytime?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Misi said:


> I'm always the last to cotton on what's going or gone on... Here and in the "real" world... :rolleyes5:
> 
> Still, reading between the lines, it looks like you have to have been hit by the naughty stick to be involved in any way with the splinter group... and since I'm too scared of upsetting anyone to be naughty, I've got no chance!!!


So that's a no to your invite as well?? 

........ is beginning to wonder if there is a secret forum here that I don't know about, with a load of secret member's who I've never seen! Maybe they got the invites!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

NEW2CATS said:


> I dont think I come on here enough to know the ins and outs of whats going on. But out of interest how do you know who is reading the thread at anytime?


If you look at someone's profile, it show's if they are on line or not, if they are it shows what thread they are reading


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

NEW2CATS said:


> I dont think I come on here enough to know the ins and outs of whats going on. But out of interest how do you know who is reading the thread at anytime?


It was a slight bit of guess work on my part... But say if you clicked on Jenny1966 name and went to her profile you'll see this:

Jenny1966 Jenny1966 is online now
Pet Forums VIP Member

Send Message
User Lists

Last Activity: Today 05:19 PM
*Current Activity: Viewing Thread This needs to be read and listened too*


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Phew ...... just as well it didn't say I was in Private messaging!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jenny beat me too it...

Edit:
AND AGAIN!!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> If you look at someone's profile, it show's if they are on line or not, if they are it shows what thread they are reading


Ooh, stalkers anonymous!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Misi said:


> Ooh, stalkers anonymous!


Theres no anonymous about it


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I see, thanks for letting me know

I obviously wasnt clever enough to be invited!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well no invite for me!! I don't know you spend one day at work come back...and find out how un popular you are


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not wanted either it seems  it must be because they're jealous of my magnificent cats


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Jeezo. Well, I've read this whole thread and now I'm going to the pub. And you're ALL invited.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> I shall rephrase, there's a reason some people haven't heard about the competition


Well, as I haven't heard about "the competition", "the competition" is obviously not interested in inviting members who can engage in decent debate! 

Seriously though, since my time on here this is the third time (to my knowledge!) one or two members have become disgruntled because someone said something they didn't like to them in a post, and gone off in a huff to start their own forum. All three have folded. Can't see any reason why this one won't be exactly the same - generally, people who can't get on with other people can't get on with them whichever forum they are on :ciappa:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Jeezo. Well, I've read this whole thread and now I'm going to the pub. And you're ALL invited.


It's about time someone invited us to something!!!!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I wasn't invited either what a shocker  haha


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine's a vodka and neat orange squash please.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Jeezo. Well, I've read this whole thread and now I'm going to the pub. And you're ALL invited.


Mines a vodka and lemonade .


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

spid said:


> Mine's a vodka and neat orange squash please.


Southern comfort and orange!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We can all drown our sorrows at not being wanted 



oh and make mine a martini and lemonade!! a double!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I need a large G&T


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope egyptianreggae is taking notes!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Never felt so rejected in my life...

I wish I could go to the pub!! OH has buggered off out and ive been in the same room all day because I'm too scared to leave Romeo.. my bladder has held up well though!!


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Pint of Cider, thanks. :drool:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I hope egyptianreggae is taking notes!!


If not i am don't worry  I never pass up the offer of a free drink


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll have a dissarano and coke.....oooooh and a bag of nuts!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Never felt so rejected in my life...
> 
> I wish I could go to the pub!! OH has buggered off out and ive been in the same room all day because I'm too scared to leave Romeo.. my bladder has held up well though!!


You best not have a drink then!! I'll have yours!


----------



## valefarmhouse (Aug 10, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Same here, perhaps it's the name jan. lol*


Lol, me too


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> You best not have a drink then!! I'll have yours!


If it was anything but southern comfort I would allow it... Hands off!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm off to a party tonight :Thumbup: I'm sure my friend won't mind me inviting you all


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey the invites are rolling in now!! We are popular after all!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Decisions....decisions!! Where shall we go?.... Party,Pub or a rancid forum with only 3 members!!

Soooo difficult to choose!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooo, pub and then party into the wee small hours I think! Yippee!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

what pub you in ER? Mine's a brandy and lemonade and I'm in Glasgow!!! 

(at Celtic connections)


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Then when we are worse for wear we can go to the rancid forum and cause mayhem!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Story of my flamin life: not invited and didn't even know the party was happening until it's over :incazzato:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Havoc - you are of course, invited to the pub and the party!!!! (unless you are a spy for the *whispers* other side)


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> what pub you in ER? Mine's a brandy and lemonade and I'm in Glasgow!!!
> 
> (at Celtic connections)


Going to Broadcast on Sauchiehall Street, who are you seeing at Celtic Connections?

To the rest of you- I may have invited you but who said anything about getting the first round in?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I know what forum this is about, but I did not refer anyone to it in any way.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I feel so, so rejected! Don't know how I'm going to live with myself now! I've been logging on all day every minute just to check and see if I've got a PM inviting me to a clandestine whining party, and still, nothing? What does a gal have to do to gain some popularity around here?

Think I need a Malibu and lemonade to drown my sorrows. Forget the pub though. Chez Carly has an open door policy. I'm Irish... We know how to party!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've not had an invite either, but someone is here because I PM'd them about this forum on another one... it cuts both ways.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Havoc - you are of course, invited to the pub and the party!!!! (unless you are a spy for the *whispers* other side)


I don't even know who or what they are. I'm always the last person to realise anything that's going on :rolleyes5:


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

I've seen the forum on a link on Facebook through a group I frequent along with the creator or this new forum. It's been open about a week and hardly any members. It certainly has nothing that this forum can't provide and without the members it will be useless. 

Type in pet forum and this is the one that comes up top of the google list. You just can't compete with a name that says whats on the tin!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> Going to Broadcast on Sauchiehall Street, who are you seeing at Celtic Connections?
> 
> To the rest of you- I may have invited you but who said anything about getting the first round in? [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'm Irish... We know how to party!


Especially tonight - but only those who like funny shaped balls will understand why :yesnod:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> I've not had an invite either, but someone is here because I PM'd them about this forum on another one... it cuts both ways.


 WHAT....has someone thats posted on this thread joined the witches of eastwick caven?? (or have i got it alll wrong...sorry if i've read it wrong)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Phew that was a long one .

All this talking of spirits is making me want to throw up..too many double glitter bombs last night oh yes im paying for it now!!

And finally im not invited either..wonder how 'MUFFY' is though


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Phew that was a long one .
> 
> All this talking of spirits is making me want to throw up..too many double glitter bombs like night oh yes im paying for it now!!
> 
> And finally im not invited either..wonder how 'MUFFY' is though


I may be showing my age here but what the Devil is a Glitterbomb


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

,


loubyfrog said:


> WHAT....has someone thats posted on this thread joined the witches of eastwick caven?? (or have i got it alll wrong...sorry if i've read it wrong)


No, someone I came across on a completely different forum is now on this one because of my PM...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just for the record, i don't want an invite to any other forum. I'll take the good with the bad here. Thank you.*


I really do not see what this is all about...
There are many forums, and I am a member of quite a few, UK-based, USA- based, NL-based, cat forums, general animal forums and various others....

So I see no reason for anyone to start - or suggest - a vendetta either way. Or should I give up my membership to all the other forums and delete my own Dutch cat forum to be allowed on here?

I sure hope not.....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I may be showing my age here but what the Devil is a Glitterbomb


No idea what is made of its some spirit with glitter in its really cool you have it with red bull.But every time i think of it now i want to be sick,was good at the time though


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> ,
> 
> No, someone I came across on a completely different forum is now on this one because of my PM...


would that be spotty cats by any chance


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> ,
> 
> No, someone I came across on a completely different forum is now on this one because of my PM...


Aaaaw,I see.Sorry bout that....I think i'm drunk from all the virtual alcohol ive been drinking at the pub & party


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

<snip>
Especially tonight - but only those who like funny shaped balls will understand why 
<snip>
Really? Must you post statements that make me drag my horrid little mind out of the gutter by the scruff?

Did we win then? Just turned it off when it was on telly.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep you did Carly.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> I really do not see what this is all about...
> There are many forums, and I am a member of quite a few, UK-based, USA- based, NL-based, cat forums, general animal forums and various others....
> 
> So I see no reason for anyone to start - or suggest - a vendetta either way. Or should I give up my membership to all the other forums and delete my own Dutch cat forum to be allowed on here?
> ...


You can belong to as many forums as you like. What you are not allowed to do is promote other forums on any of them. I think if you read the rules you will find that is a universal one.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I really do not see what this is all about...
> There are many forums, and I am a member of quite a few, UK-based, USA- based, NL-based, cat forums, general animal forums and various others....
> 
> So I see no reason for anyone to start - or suggest - a vendetta either way. Or should I give up my membership to all the other forums and delete my own Dutch cat forum to be allowed on here?
> ...


No one is saying there cant be other forums, this thread was started because certain members where breaking forum rules ....

_We do not allow members to advertise other pet community websites which are in competition with this website either via the forum or via pm. This includes in your signature and via visitor messages, anyone repeatedly caught doing this after a warning will be banned permanently from our forums._

All we have done is have a light hearted chat about not being invited to join the other forum  I'm sure everyone on here isn't that bothered which forum people belong too.

The only time this thread got a bit personal is when it was suggested that there was a reason why some of us weren't invited ...........


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> So that's a no to your invite as well??
> 
> ........ is beginning to wonder if there is a secret forum here that I don't know about, with a load of secret member's who I've never seen! Maybe they got the invites!!


You mean like a forum within a forum within a forum? :blink:

Isn't that a little...... Inception-esque?

Mind you I quite like the idea of going down the pub & having a Bailey's within a Bailey's within a Bailey's :yesnod:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> No idea what is made of its some spirit with glitter in its really cool you have it with red bull.But every time i think of it now i want to be sick,was good at the time though


Anything mixed with Redbull is a bad idea  you young 'uns today, I thought glitterbombs were sparkly bath bombs and couldn't understand why you would want to drink them


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> The only time this thread got a bit personal is when it was suggested that there was a reason why some of us weren't invited ...........


and the reason why that may be was immediately filled in and sneered at...
making me feel like an outcast on this forum, because I was invited, and people were suggesting what kind of people - according you some of you - would be welcome .....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Anything mixed with Redbull is a bad idea  you young 'uns today, I thought glitterbombs were sparkly bath bombs and couldn't understand why you would want to drink them


Lol i reckon id be still feeling this ill if it were bath bombs ha ha.Never again


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol i reckon id be still feeling this ill if it were bath bombs ha ha.Never again


I remember that feeling well, well until the next weekend  although the smell of Peach Schnapps can get me heaving at 10 yards


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> would that be spotty cats by any chance


I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the Glitterbombs....they make you feel all sparkly inside

(but not in the morning)


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> and the reason why that may be was immediately filled in and sneered at...
> making me feel like an outcast on this forum, because I was invited, and people were suggesting what kind of people - according you some of you - would be welcome .....


JF, you are a very respected member, please don't feel like this x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll have a pint of pear cider - always gotta drink pints at a party or the pub, stops you having to refill your glass so often


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Pear cider?
I will have ordinary Strongbow, if you don't mind....

(off to see if there's any left in the fridge....)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I remember that feeling well, well until the next weekend  although the smell of Peach Schnapps can get me heaving at 10 yards


That must be due to a messy night on Peach Schnapps at some point 

Im not best pleased with my OH while i was throwing up all night i found out this morning he was filming it on his phone giggling his head off under his breath  i will repay him for that one oh and the tash he painted on me!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> I love the Glitterbombs....they make you feel all sparkly inside
> 
> (but not in the morning)


Defo not in the morning or evening or right now..


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Me too, I'll have a Crabbies please 
Or a Morgan's and ginger beer 
Or a Bailies 
Or all of the above  I'm not fussy

Oh yeah , I don't get hangovers either so no need to hold back


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

TickettyBoo said:


> Me too, I'll have a Crabbies please
> Or a Morgan's and ginger beer
> Or a Bailies
> Or all of the above  I'm not fussy
> ...


I hope you don't get lairy when you mix your drinks...we don't want to be holding you back half the night like scrappy doo!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> T
> 
> Im not best pleased with my OH while i was throwing up all night i found out this morning he was filming it on his phone giggling his head off under his breath  i will repay him for that one oh and the tash he painted on me!


I think I like your other half, I have many shaming shots of the husband where he has gotten drunk and passed out hugging the toilet


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I must be getting old .......... I'd rather have a cup of tea!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

No virtual drink in this household tonight I'm afraid - only the real stuff and I'm on my second glass of fizz.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

The last time my OH drank too much Romeo kept running into the bathroom and sinking his claws into his bum while he was bent over the toilet... Deffo his mothers cat!

On the subject of cider... Has anyone tried the red bulmers...?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

a 'virtual' drink is the closest i get to alcohol these days. i'm feeling jealous sitting here booze is banned in our house as my OH used to get nasty on it. it turns out he has adhd and was self medicating. he's only allowed fizzy apple pop now but he's much calmer


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh dear, well ive been busy shopping for cat toys this afternoon so havent been on the forum.
Must say i was invited but declined the generous offer due to the main fact i feel i have made many virtual friends and have been given great advise from this forum, so thankyou for the offer but i will remain here where i can trust the advise given to me and hopefully continue to offer my experiences with members on this forum.

please dont pm me as you know the rules.....no pm's allowed discussing this..:

ohhhh ive always wanted to use this symbol.:dita:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think I must be getting old .......... I'd rather have a cup of tea!


Nope my tipple of choice is a nice cup of Twinnings Earl Grey with no milk or sugar or if I'm I want to go crazy a glass of Elderflower Cordial :crazy:


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> Nope my tipple of choice is a nice cup of Twinnings Earl Grey with no milk or sugar or if I'm I want to go crazy a glass of Elderflower Cordial :crazy:


I'm 18 years old and that Twinnings Earl Grey gets my cravings going more than any other drink out there... I'm off to make myself some now ^_^


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm writing a Dissertation. Exciting stuff.

You're all invited to come and help me (read as: You're all invited to come and write it for me).


Surely, you can't turn down that offer. Too good to lose!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Just read through this whole thread  
I also had no invite, but I won't be going anywhere anyway as PF will always be a special place as it is through a PF member that we now have Oakley


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's going to be virtual alcohol for me tonight, it's my turn to drive  so have one or 2 for me!


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> On the subject of cider... Has anyone tried the red bulmers...?


This stuff is lush!!! My favorite! This new forum and not being involved we are the Big Bang theory crew we may be outcasts but dam we are cool!!!
:dita:
Xxx


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> and the reason why that may be was immediately filled in and sneered at...
> making me feel like an outcast on this forum, because I was invited, and people were suggesting what kind of people - according you some of you - would be welcome .....


*Hugs and clings onto Jiskefet*

You are an important part of this forum for me and I'm glad you're here. You're one of the people who makes this place feel like an online home.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Jisketfet, please don't feel put upon. We didn't know who was invited and who wasn't and I'm sure NOBODY intended to make people fell bad if they were invited, we were just trying to make ourselves feel good for NOT being invited As has been said, you are entitled, nay encouraged, to belong to many forums, I do (rarely visit most of them but . . the Tim Minchin one is good - and nothing to do with cats). 

Please, don't feel bad  or I will have to feel bad with you.

It's actually interesting knowing who WAS invited.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive missed all the shennanigans as well.

Just so peeps are aware, I will be MIA for a while soon

Armageddon Leaving on a jet plane - YouTube

so don't think I have had an invite

I like me friends on here too much to leave :ciappa: :dita:

And mines a Morgan Spiced and Coke if anyone is going to the bar


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, as you may have guessed this big bad mod wasn't invited. Folks this is really no big deal but IS against the forum rules, we tried to be fair and warned them as it is a banning offence, sadly they took no notice. They will be back no doubt about it but will come back in another 'form' usually pink with funny faces, odd hands and feet and hair that sticks up on end but hey ho we are just trying to keep the forum flowing. Thanks to all our members for their constant input and also their sense if humour when things are tough.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Right where were we .I left to do important stuff like serve my master Meeko and to have some munchies,come back here to find you are all getting ready to party and discussing the virtues of "falling down water"


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm out of Vodka now - onto the white wine now - mmmmmmmmmmmmm hic


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> I'm a Scorpio with a qualification in forensic science... I should be a detective I think!


Ooooh where did you get your degree? I have one too - from Glamorgan. 
Are you in a forensic job, btw? I just left mine....

RE: Red bulmers - ITS AMAZING and can only be topped by four things:
Staropramen
Fruli
Amigos
Desperados!!!

And I have a massive box of Twinings Earl grey on the side.... om nomnom

As for the subject of this thread...

I understand its against the rules to promote a same-subject forum - it would be interesting to hear other people's definitions of 'promote'? I am basing this on my experience with another forum - where I was the moderator of the 'new' forum and did recruit members from the 'old' one.

There were no issues with the above, due to the fact that each forum had a differing approach to the same subject - a totally different attitude.

Your thoughts would be appreciated?


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

spid said:


> I too am unwanted - didn't know anything was going on until this thread.


Me neither


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Forget the drinks i need popcorn!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> As for the subject of this thread...
> 
> I understand its against the rules to promote a same-subject forum - it would be interesting to hear other people's definitions of 'promote'? I am basing this on my experience with another forum - where I was the moderator of the 'new' forum and did recruit members from the 'old' one.
> 
> ...


Not sure you should be asking this question here,maybe better to take this up with admin.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'm out of Vodka now - onto the white wine now - mmmmmmmmmmmmm hic


Think there's still a couple of glasses of fizzy stuff left in my bottle - but not for long


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

buffie said:


> Not sure you should be asking this question here,maybe better to take this up with admin.


Sorry, where should I post to get their attention?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Ooooh where did you get your degree? I have one too - from Glamorgan.
> Are you in a forensic job, btw? I just left mine....
> 
> RE: Red bulmers - ITS AMAZING and can only be topped by four things:
> ...


It's not a degree unfortunately! BTEC diploma with the intention of going on to uni , I applied to Bournemouth uni but dad passed away so I took a year out "rebelled" sp to speak , got a job , moved out of home and applied to D&C constabulary..but I didn't get interviewed.

I have a uni interview on Thursday for a graphic design degree.. so I've gone completely opposite!

I love desperados!!!

In my opinion I'm not bothered about people joining other forums.. I'm a member of a few diff ones but rarely use them.. I think people are a just peeved about the way RM has gone about it... I don't think its about a new forum more about trying to get one over on people that didn't agree with her.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Sorry, where should I post to get their attention?


I would PM one of the mods I think,not sure to be honest.


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> I hope you don't get lairy when you mix your drinks...we don't want to be holding you back half the night like scrappy doo!!


Nope not me :ciappa:

I get drunk and waffle nonsense , I may also do that sober though


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Ally-Kats said:


> Me neither


i'm not wanted either:cryin:
i feel really hurt


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

tashi said:


> Well, as you may have guessed this big bad mod wasn't invited. Folks this is really no big deal but IS against the forum rules, we tried to be fair and warned them as it is a banning offence, sadly they took no notice. They will be back no doubt about it but will come back in another 'form' usually pink with funny faces, odd hands and feet and hair that sticks up on end but hey ho we are just trying to keep the forum flowing. Thanks to all our members for their constant input and also their sense if humour when things are tough.


I know we were asked not to discuss things specifically but I'm not sure how to find out one answer to a question I have. Has someone in particular been perma-banned or will it be another one-weeker?

I'm just wondering if and when we would expect the chaos to erupt on the forums again... 

If I can't ask this question please just remove my post.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

londongal796 said:


> I'm just wondering if and when we would expect the chaos to erupt on the forums again...
> 
> If I can't ask this question please just remove my post.


Given it's perfectly obvious they don't want to be here anyway (apart from a recruitment drive ) why on earth would be wish to be re-instated?

So I wouldn't worry too much on that score!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Ooo err! I leave my computer for a few hours and look what happens!!

I've not had any invites either but from what I've read so far that seems like a blessing! I love this forum, in fact I've never been a regular member of any other forum until I found this one...it's welcoming, friendly and there are many members who give fantastic, down to earth advice. I'll be staying...if that's OK!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm always the last one to know everything!
Now, curiosity is consuming me!


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

If anyone's going to the bar, I'd love a pint of Ribena with plenty of ice and a bag of popcorn, please! 

Took me ages to get through this thread, because up until about page 13, I was cleaning up Lake Cat Pee from under the litter tray and washing and disinfecting everything. I do wonder how they manage to p!ss and miss with a litter tray that size! :rolleyes5:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

londongal796 said:


> I know we were asked not to discuss things specifically but I'm not sure how to find out one answer to a question I have. Has someone in particular been perma-banned or will it be another one-weeker?
> 
> I'm just wondering if and when we would expect the chaos to erupt on the forums again...
> 
> If I can't ask this question please just remove my post.


Permanent


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I've just sat and read the entire thread and just love the humour and camaraderie on here, this is the only forum I post on (I did join another but only posted once, many moons ago, didn't like that one) I have had a lot of support from many members when I had my Scamp pts last year, you all helped me through a tough time and I am eternally grateful, I wouldn't leave even if they tried to lure me away, so :dita: to the other forum. Mines a G&T or maybe red wine, heck I'm not too fussy, cheers everyone :thumbup:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

All this talk of booze has made me get the "after pub" munchies.....Ive just had a chicken and lamb kebab for dinner....with chilli & garlic sauce and chips!! YUM!!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> I'm a Scorpio with a qualification in forensic science... I should be a detective I think!


Yaay another sicko with an interest in dead bodies!! :laugh::laugh:. I also have a degree in Forensics!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Yaay another sicko with an interest in dead bodies!! :laugh::laugh:. I also have a degree in Forensics!


My eldest daughter would make up a trio


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

If there are members leaving to go to another forum then don't let the door hit you on the way out! We don't need members like that.

Our best members are our loyal members. 

I'm a member of many different Doggy forums and none live upto this place.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

tashi said:


> My eldest daughter would make up a trio


Maybe we could start the 'Pet Forum Murder Investigation Team' . In fact, we'd be the ideal people to deal with anyone who abuses animals....we'd commit the perfect crime!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Make mine a snakebite with a sheep dip chaser (its a whisky , lol)


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Maybe we could start the 'Pet Forum Murder Investigation Team' . In fact, we'd be the ideal people to deal with anyone who abuses animals....we'd commit the perfect crime!


yeah you could start with these in this thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/290120-2-kittens-drowned-washing-machine-purpose.html


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to admit that I for once, know exactly what is going on and am a mod on said forum. This is due to the lack of rabbit knowledge on there at the moment, and a need for someone to give constructive advice on that section.

I am not going to be leaving PF, though. No way!! I don't care how fed up you all might be of me. It's good to have crazy cat friends...






...you all make me feel sane, in comparison :ciappa:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I'll have a pint of pear cider - always gotta drink pints at a party or the pub, stops you having to refill your glass so often


The woman is a bliddy lush I tell ya!!!!! :w00t:

I luvs her!!!!!! :001_wub:

Mine will be a red devil please...... That's a double vodka, cider & blackcurrant if you don't know!!!  



tashi said:


> Well, as you may have guessed this big bad mod wasn't invited. Folks this is really no big deal but IS against the forum rules, we tried to be fair and warned them as it is a banning offence, sadly they took no notice. They will be back no doubt about it but will come back in another 'form' usually pink with funny faces, odd hands and feet and hair that sticks up on end but hey ho we are just trying to keep the forum flowing. Thanks to all our members for their constant input and also their sense if humour when things are tough.


Sweetie, you couldn't get rid of me even if you put a dozen of these under my ass.....










Plus I never got an invite anyway.......................... Their loss!!!! rrr: rrr: rrr:

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

I was starting to feel left out at the beginning of the thread because I didn't get an invite but after 19 pages :crazy: I think I feel ok now. Somehow the party/pub outing would end up like this:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I have to admit that I for once, know exactly what is going on and am a mod on said forum. This is due to the lack of rabbit knowledge on there at the moment, and a need for someone to give constructive advice on that section.
> 
> I am not going to be leaving PF, though. No way!! I don't care how fed up you all might be of me. It's good to have crazy cat friends...
> 
> ...you all make me feel sane, in comparison :ciappa:


I don't think it's a case of who is on what forum as many have said anyone can join any forums..but it's in the rules but i also feel in my opinion one person was doing it to spite the forum and well that's not really on...

Now where is my wine


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> The woman is a bliddy lush I tell ya!!!!! :w00t:
> 
> I luvs her!!!!!! :001_wub:
> 
> *Mine will be a red devil please...... That's a double vodka, cider & blackcurrant if you don't know!!!  *


And she calls _me_ a lush..... :crazy:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> I don't think it's a case of who is on what forum as many have said anyone can join any forums..but it's in the rules but i also feel in my opinion one person was doing it to spite the forum and well that's not really on...
> 
> Now where is my wine


Yes, I feel that has been the motivation too, which is why I thought I'd clarify where I stand.

I :001_wub: PF and my fellow Cat Chatters!

Now, where's my hot chocolate (yes, I am 20 going on 85. So what?)


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

This thread has just made me want a drink- so mine will be a rose wine please- white zinfendel if you have any 

I doubt I would be invited since I don't post very often here compared to some (I'm a bit of a lurker see...) 
I used to be a regular member on a rabbit forum a while back but got bored and busy and vowed not to use forums anymore... lasted until I stumbled here looking for cat food information and now I'm a convert! But shhhh... I'm supposed to be working now


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> And she calls _me_ a lush..... :crazy:


Don't deny that you have made a metal note of the ingredients to try at a later date..... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Yes, I feel that has been the motivation too, which is why I thought I'd clarify where I stand.
> 
> I :001_wub: PF and my fellow Cat Chatters!
> 
> Now, where's my hot chocolate (yes, I am 20 going on 85. So what?)


The forum would not be without you and the devilish handsome mr spooks


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I would never leave this forum. I love it and the people that are on it. Clearly I wasn't deemed worthy for the other and I don't bliddy care


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

A forum isn't really a forum unless at least one member flounces off in a huff and starts a splinter forum! its like a rite of passage!


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I would never leave this forum. I love it and the people that are on it. Clearly I wasn't deemed worthy for the other and I don't bliddy care


We can all stay here then and wallow in our unworthiness together :ciappa:

With alcohol . . . . . .


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

TickettyBoo said:


> We can all stay here then and wallow in our unworthiness together :ciappa:
> 
> With alcohol . . . . . .


i'll wallow with you all but i have have lemonade


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

TickettyBoo said:


> We can all stay here then and wallow in our unworthiness together :ciappa:
> 
> With alcohol . . . . . .


Mines a pint of Pernod and black


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

tashi said:


> Mines a pint of Pernod and black


Oh god how can you stomach that?

Yes... I had a bad night once!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*I'm just waiting to see this come up..... Surprised it hasn't already!!!!* :w00t:










:lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Don't deny that you have made a metal note of the ingredients to try at a later date..... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


I have  hehe


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I have  hehe


I noted your liking for Southern Comfort & Orange. That used to be my tipple till I tried it with Cranberry Juice..... Nom, nom nom!!! The cranberry is not as heavy as OJ which means you can consume more of them!!!!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

spid said:


> I too am unwanted - didn't know anything was going on until this thread.


Me neither!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

auspiciousmind said:


> Oh god how can you stomach that?
> 
> Yes... I had a bad night once!


Hmm love it, only short I can't stand even the smell of is whiskey


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Guess what i have.... a whole bottle of wine and a bag of popcorn all to myself. Surprised i can still spell.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I noted your liking for Southern Comfort & Orange. That used to be my tipple till I tried it with Cranberry Juice..... Nom, nom nom!!! The cranberry is not as heavy as OJ which means you can consume more of them!!!!


This has also been noted!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Guess what i have.... a whole bottle of wine and a bag of popcorn all to myself. Surprised i can still spell.


Well my popcorn wasnt needed after all oh well it will save for another day


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bring it round hun, i can eat another bag.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Guess what i have.... a whole bottle of wine and a bag of popcorn all to myself. Surprised i can still spell.


Um... Share with me pleeeeeeease? Xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Bring it round hun, i can eat another bag.


Ita a bit far cc  hey iv got a bag full of cat bowls if you want me to post em to ya.

I dont use them now as i just use the natural instinct tubs they are easier to clean then stack up in one neat pile.

just pm me ya address if ya want them.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Been away for 3 weeks (moving , no net/phone..... long long story ) Jeez what is going on ....... I'm nobody's child , i'm nobody's child ...... But i'm my own me and i love this place , despite whatever ..... and here i will stay :ciappa:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive missed you Tincan.....didnt realise you was moving, glad your back to catch up but you will need a crate of wine to get through this lot of threads.

Cat bowls, yeah thankyou so much, pm you now. xxx

Skipperoo..... have you finished your bottle already, well come round i have loads of wine, but secretly between you and me only so sssshhhhhhh
its alchohol free.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*This party needs some supplies I see.....*





































   
.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

tincan said:


> Been away for 3 weeks (moving , no net/phone..... long long story ) Jeez what is going on ....... I'm nobody's child , i'm nobody's child ...... But i'm my own me and i love this place , despite whatever ..... and here i will stay :ciappa:


We actually had a thread, which was a bit controversial, last 22 pages and hasn't descended into chaos and been closed ............ it's a miracle!! I think it help's that most forum members are now half cut!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> We actually had a thread, which was a bit controversial, last 22 pages and hasn't descended into chaos and been closed ............ it's a miracle!! I think it help's that most forum members are now half cut!


I'm on friggin' penicillin! So no vino for me tonight! What a pity!! The popcorn sounds a good idea! Oh and the Pringles!!!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> *This party needs some supplies I see.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bang goes the diet!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> We actually had a thread, which was a bit controversial, last 22 pages and hasn't descended into chaos and been closed ............ it's a miracle!! I think it help's that most forum members are now half cut!


it probably will start to get a bit scrappy before long... As soon as the pubs throw out!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> We actually had a thread, which was a bit controversial, last 22 pages and hasn't descended into chaos and been closed ............ it's a miracle!! I think it help's that most forum members are now half cut!


Despite half a bottle of fizz, and being on my 2nd triple baileys I am still scarily uncut........................ :incazzato:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think its really nice that we are all joined together on one thread sharing wine and munchies.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> it probably will start to get a bit scrappy before long... As soon as the pubs throw out!


I suppose that means I have to stay up late now!!  Just as well the OH is at work tonight


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Don't deny that you have made a metal note of the ingredients to try at a later date..... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


If you use Koppaberg Red Berry Cider you don't need the blackcurrant 



MoggyBaby said:


> I noted your liking for Southern Comfort & Orange. That used to be my tipple till I tried it with Cranberry Juice..... Nom, nom nom!!! *The cranberry is not as heavy as OJ which means you can consume more of them!!!! *


_Again_ - she is the one calling _me_ a lush...... :lol:

ETA:


MoggyBaby said:


> Despite half a bottle of fizz, and being on my 2nd triple baileys I am still scarily uncut........................ :incazzato:


Hmmmm - drinking _lots_ and_ still_ uncut.........

Just _who_ is the lush? ...... :scared:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

oliviarussian said:


> it probably will start to get a bit scrappy before long... As soon as the pubs throw out!


This pub NEVER shuts


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

anyone know whats happend to behondreach aka waterlily?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

tashi said:


> This pub NEVER shuts


I think you may need to stay sober ......... just in case


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> I think its really nice that we are all joined together on one thread sharing wine and munchies.


I think it's rapidly descending into one of those drinking threads


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I think it's rapidly descending into one of those drinking threads


Not for me tea total tonight :yesnod:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think you may need to stay sober ......... just in case


I am  off on my travels again tomorrow. Not so far as last weekend though just up near Redditch


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I think it's rapidly descending into one of those drinking threads


It's ok tashi, backup has arrived


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *This party needs some supplies I see.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, you've got my stash sorted. What are the rest of you going to have? :dita:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Ive missed you Tincan.....didnt realise you was moving, glad your back to catch up but you will need a crate of wine to get through this lot of threads.
..

Awww missed you too CC xx I'm down in Somerset now ...... Jenny i have a vivid imagination lol ..... 

It's vodka n pepsi max here tonight ........ no popcorn , but burnt offerings shortly from a rayburn ..... that i have no frickin idea how to use :incazzato:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> If you use Koppaberg Red Berry Cider you don't need the blackcurrant
> 
> _Again_ - she is the one calling _me_ a lush...... :lol:


I'm just trying to keep up with you luv!!!!! :lol:










.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Can I have some salt and vinegar crisps, please, we don't get them over here...


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> If you use Koppaberg Red Berry Cider you don't need the blackcurrant
> 
> _Again_ - she is the one calling _me_ a lush...... :lol:
> 
> ...


Ok I need to know, just can't hold back any longer...

Why does MB call you Hilda? 
I actually thought your name was Hilda for several weeks 

Nothing wrong with the name Hilda by the way


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> *This party needs some supplies I see.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know you'd been round to my old shop


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Can I have some salt and vinegar crisps, please, we don't get them over here...


do you not i dint know that


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Can I have some salt and vinegar crisps, please, we don't get them over here...


No salt and vinegar  will get some shipped!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will send you a whole box.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Ok I need to know, just can't hold back any longer...
> 
> Why does MB call you Hilda?
> I actually thought your name was Hilda for several weeks
> ...


Because when she gets tiddly at parties, she starts singing and sounds like this....






:lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

If the last time is anything to go by you will _never _keep up with me :lol:

Poor Mogs...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> No salt and vinegar  will get some shipped!!


We used to get them for a while, but apparently the Dutchies don't know what's good for them, they just didn't sell.....

Whenever one of the supermarkets has an 'English week' (about twice a year) I buy loads, and I finish them in no time at all....

We are very lucky to have Strongbow, nowadays.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> If the last time is anything to go by you will _never _keep up with me :lol:
> 
> Poor Mogs...


At least I wasn't singing.... Or trying to!!!!! :dita: :dita:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Because when she gets tiddly at parties, she starts singing and sounds like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg look at Rita!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> If the last time is anything to go by you will _never _keep up with me :lol:
> 
> Poor Mogs...


OMG seriously that was me last night but with added sound affects in the form of crying and i have seen and deleted the evidence on my OH'S phone :yesnod:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Think this thread needs renaming to 'group hug'


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> OMG seriously that was me last night but with added sound affects in the form of crying and i have seen and deleted the evidence on my OH'S phone :yesnod:


Been there, done that, got the T-shirt.....

Must admit it was a loooooong time ago, though.
Getting too old for that kind of stuff...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> Think this thread needs renaming to 'group hug'


I think it is just lovely to prove that Cat Chat is a nice place to be and not full of 'catty' women bitchin' at each other all the time.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

tashi said:


> Think this thread needs renaming to 'group hug'


In that case, better delete the first 20-odd pages, that wasn't much of a hug.....


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have just got to the end of this thread, have no idea what is going on, as usual  and have developed a thirst and a longing for salty crunchy snacks thanks to you lot


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

maisiecat said:


> I have just got to the end of this thread, have no idea what is going on, as usual  and have developed a thirst and a longing for salty crunchy snacks thanks to you lot


Me too, and my friend will not return from the UK with a few bags of salt and vinegar crisps for another WEEK.......


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I wish I'd stayed in the virtual pub! Some guy accidentally poured a pint of lager down my back and I'm currently sitting soggily on the night bus home. He was very apologetic, but I'm still soaking wet and stinking of lager. Bah! Won't get any sympathy from Tiny and Simba either...


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> If the last time is anything to go by you will _never _keep up with me :lol:
> 
> Poor Mogs...


Feel like I've missed out on a good party lol 

That looks the end to a good night lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> I wish I'd stayed in the virtual pub! Some guy accidentally poured a pint of lager down my back and I'm currently sitting soggily on the night bus home. He was very apologetic, but I'm still soaking wet and stinking of lager. Bah! Won't get any sympathy from Tiny and Simba either...


That will teach you for not getting the first round in!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> That will teach you for not getting the first round in!!


Yeah!!! Stingy bint..... rrr:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

McWillow.....Im shocked.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Yeah!!! Stingy bint..... rrr:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :w00t:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Wish I could find the virtual bar we have on here used to have some fab parties there


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> That will teach you for not getting the first round in!!


Agreed


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Me too, and my friend will not return from the UK with a few bags of salt and vinegar crisps for another WEEK.......


Is it difficult to buy from the UK or is the postage too high? Was thinking perhaps you could buy a container full  or maybe just a couple of boxes if you found someone that would ship them.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> Wish I could find the virtual bar we have on here used to have some fab parties there


Then look a bit harder woman!!! I like the sound of that!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

I think we should actually make a virtual bar lol all get toasted and talk about our cats it would be like cat chat but funnier


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MoggyBaby said:


> Then look a bit harder woman!!! I like the sound of that!!


I am !! Cannot think what it is called now as I think it was renamed


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Was this the one?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/9234-naughty-step-bar-club-open-24-7-free-drinks-209.html


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

tashi said:


> Wish I could find the virtual bar we have on here used to have some fab parties there


Make a VIP bar/club instead of our old adult chat, and we'll gather there.....
Over 18, like any proper club.....

and let's get plastered (virtually)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> McWillow.....Im shocked.


That was Mogs - I myself, would _never_ get into such a state :yikes:

I am pure as the driven snow me :yesnod:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> That was Mogs - I myself, would _never_ get into such a state :yikes:
> 
> I am pure as the driven snow me :yesnod:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: coughs 'yeah right'


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Make a VIP bar/club instead of our old adult chat, and we'll gather there.....
> Over 18, like any proper club.....
> 
> and let's get plastered (virtually)


Will we all be invited (by PM of course) to be special VIP members??


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ella said:


> Will we all be invited (by PM of course) to be special VIP members??


 I'm sure that's where this thread started!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

If you all disappear, I know where you are!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: coughs 'yeah right'


Jennifer (  ) one could umbrage at such an inference towards their character you know


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

tashi said:


> Wish I could find the virtual bar we have on here used to have some fab parties there


I used to go to a puzzle gaming chat room where most nights turned into a *very* silly virtual pool party, all without the benefit of any alcohol at all! I used to regularly worry about waking my then housemates up with hysterical laughter at 1am...  Oh, I miss those parties!

No invite for me - and couldn't care less as reading through this thread the list of non-invited people is a who's who of my most respected Pet-Forumites. 

Now, what's a tee-totaller to do at a forum party... *breaks out the Appletise and After Eights* Designated driver, anyone? But no throwing up in the car, OK? 

~Jes


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Jennifer (  ) one could umbrage at such an inference towards their character you know


oooooo you sound just like my mum when I'm in trouble!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> I used to go to a puzzle gaming chat room where most nights turned into a *very* silly virtual pool party, all without the benefit of any alcohol at all! I used to regularly worry about waking my then housemates up with hysterical laughter at 1am...  Oh, I miss those parties!
> 
> No invite for me - and couldn't care less as reading through this thread the list of non-invited people is a who's who of my most respected Pet-Forumites.
> 
> ...


In that case I'd make MCWillow and MoggyBaby walk if I was you!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just thought I'd drop in to see where this thread had wandered off to,surprise,surprise,it is in the pub . Must be close on a record though 275 posts and we are all smiling,well those who still can


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

buffie said:


> Just thought I'd drop in to see where this thread had wandered off to,surprise,surprise,it is in the pub . Must be close on a record though 275 posts and we are all smiling,well those who still can


I'm most disappointed it hasn't been gatecrashed yet!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I'm most disappointed it hasn't been gatecrashed yet!


I think Lynn took MoggyBaby's car keys off her, so the gate is safe 

*gets her coat for that pun*


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think we have bouncers to keep out the gategrashers


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> Just thought I'd drop in to see where this thread had wandered off to,surprise,surprise,it is in the pub . Must be close on a record though 275 posts and we are all smiling,well those who still can


 still smiling here


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mind you just looked at the newest member ...... dhsajkhwcjBqq ........ catchy little name


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Mind you just looked at the newest member ...... dhsajkhwcjBqq ........ catchy little name


Don't tell me - MCWillow lost the ability to type her password in an alcohol related incident, and is now trying to re-register?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I just made some rum brownies, if i can offer anyone one...


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Don't tell me - MCWillow lost the ability to type her password in an alcohol related incident, and is now trying to re-register?


Oh dear..


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Don't tell me - MCWillow lost the ability to type her password in an alcohol related incident, and is now trying to re-register?


Oh [email protected] - you all know about my second account now


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> I think we have bouncers to keep out the *gategrashers *


What about the gate *crashers* though


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> What about the gate *crashers* though


Ha ha, made me laugh


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thing that does make me smile, if a certain some one reads back on this thread they will see that no chaos, or mass exit as been made by forum members if anything it's made a lot of people more closer..makes me proud of you all


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Thing that does make me smile, if a certain some one reads back on this thread they will see that no chaos, or mass exit as been made by forum members if anything it's made a lot of people more closer..makes me proud of you all


Awww group hug!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Awww group hug!


(Group)


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Thing that does make me smile, if a certain some one reads back on this thread they will see that no chaos, or mass exit as been made by forum members if anything it's made a lot of people more closer..*makes me proud of you all *


Don't I'm filling up :crying:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Don't I'm filling up :crying:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Don't I'm filling up :crying:


Its called p*ssed as a newt in "layman terms"


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well 30 pages and 1600 likes  I think this has been a successful thread! 


I think I might retire to bed ............ could someone please take notes if I miss any juicy gossip whilst off line!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Well 30 pages and 1600 likes  I think this has been a successful thread!
> 
> I think I might retire to bed ............ could someone please take notes if I miss any juicy gossip whilst off line!!!


Likewise,but not in the same bed


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

buffie said:


> Likewise,but not in the same bed


 I'm not that p*ssed!!!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Just been catching up on the last however many number of pages as I went out to my sister's birthday party and had a lovely curry, birthday lemon cake and lots of non-virtual drinks!

Looks like it's been good fun.


----------



## anjo19 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, no Internet connection for a day and I find out that there is a secret group, a very popular thread and everyone has gone off to the pub and I've missed out on that too. I need a better mobile phone! Hope the hangovers aren't too bad


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Love this place!!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow...31 pages and this threads still open (you can tell theres been a mini exodus)

Hope everyones feeling bright and breezy this morning with no sore heads!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> I really do not see what this is all about...
> There are many forums, and I am a member of quite a few, UK-based, USA- based, NL-based, cat forums, general animal forums and various others....
> 
> So I see no reason for anyone to start - or suggest - a vendetta either way. Or should I give up my membership to all the other forums and delete my own Dutch cat forum to be allowed on here?
> ...


*Perhaps i should clarify. When i said i didn't want an invite to any other forum, i meant i don't wont an invite from people that have left here with a flea in their ear,and are only inviting others to spite this forum.
We have seen it happen a few times, and as i said earlier, they always come grovelling back.*


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow this always happens when i go out for an evening! I always miss the dramas! (Although unforuntately i wasnt drinking as i was designated driver) :wink:

no invite here, but would i want to leave..?? No! I love this place!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

He he he!! I checked out last night on page 22 I think and now here we are 30 odd pages later and still going strong!!!

My med knocked me out last night so I missed most of the party. Hope you all had a good time and it sounds like you all did!

It does make me wonder "who" actually did get an invite to the Secret Group!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all 

Sounds like you all had a great night :thumbup:hopefully not worse for wear this morning  

I had an alcohol free night due to my turn driving but have got up with a splitting headache and feel hungover  

This thread is still open :thumbup: glad I didn't wake up to find it closed and me missing all the juicy gossip as usual  

Now threads like this is one of the reasons I love this place :thumbup: 


Edit - my spell checks not working!!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sounds like you all had a great night :thumbup:hopefully not worse for wear this morning
> 
> ...


Me too!!!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I do wonder what the selection criteria was


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> We have seen it happen a few times.*


 Again: last one to know! Story of my life!
(and evidently, I wasn't invited for obvious reasons!)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

merlin12 said:


> I do wonder what the selection criteria was


*lol i could probably answer that, but i won't.
*


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think its about who was invited..its about who has actually gone,hence the party atmosphere last night!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol i could probably answer that, but i won't.
> *


lol, I have a strong suspicion too.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, thanks to being a true heretic and letting the Irish side down shockingly, as I don't honestly drink more than a half a glass maybe once a year or so (I know, an Irish non-drinker, I'll get the stake ready for my burning), seems as though I'm hang over free this morning. I've got sausages, eggs, beans, chips, and some bacon in the freeser I think, all coupled with a rather healthy amount of Paracetamol and possibly even a hair of the dog if you look under the housemate's bed to find his wine stash. Breakfast will be ready shortly. Anyone interested?


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Can I have bacon and eggs please ? I can't eat sausages and stuff  I have no hangover this morning  and I was drunk last night.

Celebrating my footie team beating the new rangers


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK so own up.... Who's feeling rough as a badgers arse this morning? :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Ok, thanks to being a true heretic and letting the Irish side down shockingly, as I don't honestly drink more than a half a glass maybe once a year or so (I know, an Irish non-drinker, I'll get the stake ready for my burning), seems as though I'm hang over free this morning. I've got sausages, eggs, beans, chips, and some bacon in the freeser I think, all coupled with a rather healthy amount of Paracetamol and possibly even a hair of the dog if you look under the housemate's bed to find his wine stash. Breakfast will be ready shortly. Anyone interested?


Well I missed everything last night as I was out, at a theartre nonetheless! Though maybe I would have witnessed more nail biting drama if I'd stayed in!

So, I too am hangover free - just made the first of many cappucinos and I'm about to put some sausages in the oven. Everyone is welcome, providing they do the washing up afterwards


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Got to say i am glad a certain person has gone,it will save me putting them on ignore.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i need to empty my freezer ready for buying a bulk order of raw food for my cats. anyone fancy another party but you have to bring your own drinks - i'm not licensed


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oooo thanks Carly  an egg and bacon Sarnie will do nicely  you got any mushrooms to go with that?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Please can i have bacon,eggs (hardish yolk), sausages, mushrooms and some fried bread would be great!!

Also a mug of strong black coffee but with no sugars.....as you can tell i'm watching my weight


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Ok, thanks to being a true heretic and letting the Irish side down shockingly, as I don't honestly drink more than a half a glass maybe once a year or so (I know, an Irish non-drinker, I'll get the stake ready for my burning), seems as though I'm hang over free this morning. I've got sausages, eggs, beans, chips, and some bacon in the freeser I think, all coupled with a rather healthy amount of Paracetamol and possibly even a hair of the dog if you look under the housemate's bed to find his wine stash. Breakfast will be ready shortly. Anyone interested?





sarahecp said:


> Oooo thanks Carly  an egg and bacon Sarnie will do nicely  you got any mushrooms to go with that?





loubyfrog said:


> Please can i have bacon,eggs (hardish yolk), sausages, mushrooms and some fried bread would be great!!
> 
> Also a mug of strong black coffee but with no sugars.....as you can tell i'm watching my weight


:w00t::scared::arf::arf: :nonod: :nonod: No ta


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> OK so own up.... Who's feeling rough as a badgers arse this morning? :blush::blush::blush:


I might fit in to that elite group  But it was worth it :lol: :lol:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, no fungus in this house. Makes me sick as a dog! Fried bread though? MMMMM. Think I'll be heading off to the shop for some bread. I quite fancy that idea!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well my eggs, bacon and fungi went down well this morning, A nice lay in bed as well. Glad we are all still friends and there were no handbags at dawn either. I had to bomb out as my meds also kicked in and I fell asleep. We are a very raucous, unhealthy bunch you know. Just need the sun to shine now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spid said:


> Well my eggs, bacon and fungi went down well this morning, A nice lay in bed as well. Glad we are all still friends and there were no handbags at dawn either. I had to bomb out as my meds also kicked in and I fell asleep. We are a very raucous, unhealthy bunch you know. Just need the sun to shine now.


i'd love a lie in bed in the mornings but my cats take it in turns at sitting on head so that i get up and give them their breakfast. this is at 6am everyday day


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hubby fed them at 6:45am when I sent him downstairs to look for painkillers, then they joined us on the bed for a snuggle.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> OK so own up.... Who's feeling rough as a badgers arse this morning? :blush::blush::blush:


I'm ok! Just very, very sleepy. Had to get up at 8am to feed the boys, went to sleep again and just woke up because a large cat who should know better was attempting to chase his own tail at the end of the bed.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Ok, thanks to being a true heretic and letting the Irish side down shockingly, as I don't honestly drink more than a half a glass maybe once a year or so (I know, an Irish non-drinker, I'll get the stake ready for my burning), seems as though I'm hang over free this morning. I've got sausages, eggs, beans, chips, and some bacon in the freeser I think, all coupled with a rather healthy amount of Paracetamol and possibly even a hair of the dog if you look under the housemate's bed to find his wine stash. Breakfast will be ready shortly. Anyone interested?


I will have the works please 

Anyone seen mcwillow? And moggybaby I have a feeling they are currently over a bowl somewhere   haha


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Please tell me I didn't miss any juicy gossip????


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> I will have the works please
> 
> Anyone seen mcwillow? And moggybaby I have a feeling they are currently over a bowl somewhere   haha


Either that or they've been lured over to the dark side!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Either that or they've been lured over to the dark side!!


 you never know ............... Maybe they are spy's  hahaha

Only joking of course x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i'd love a lie in bed in the mornings but my cats take it in turns at sitting on head so that i get up and give them their breakfast. this is at 6am everyday day


What I'd give to be woken at 6am every morning  my ginger alarm clock wakes me between 4 and 4:30 every morning and it's not because he's hungry, he thinks because he's awake I should be too  and once I'm up and awake I can't go back to sleep


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> you never know ............... Maybe they are spy's  hahaha
> 
> Only joking of course x


hmmmmm now you mention it, I never did trust them two!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> hmmmmm now you mention it, I never did trust them two!!


They are always up to something


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> you never know ............... Maybe they are spy's  hahaha
> 
> Only joking of course x


I think Moggybabys just changed her name to Moleybaby!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ssshhhhhh MCWillow is about


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well you know who your friends are in this place don't you...... :lol:

I had a nice lie in as D is at work so he had breakfast duties :thumbup:

I fancy a bacon sandwich now but just looked at the bread and its green 

I should buy small loaves, we never finish a loaf of bread


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> ssshhhhhh MCWillow is about


Shhhhhhhh They are listening we must start to whisper !!!,


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Well you know who your friends are in this place don't you...... :lol:
> 
> I had a nice lie in as D is at work so he had breakfast duties :thumbup:
> 
> ...


My OH didn't want his normal bacon sarnie this morning before he went to bed, so I missed out!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> Please tell me I didn't miss any juicy gossip????


*Nothing to see or hear, so please move along in an orderly manner. thank you.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well you lot hows your heads? I hope your paying for all the drinking you were doing last night :lol::lol:

Im as fresh as a daisy


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was only drinking coffee!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I was only drinking coffee!!!


Hmmmmm me thinks not


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

buffie said:


> Sadly there are a few,lets hope its just because its Saturday and they actually have a life outside PF


I have just logged on to find this thread and I can say I am not guilty


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Hmmmmm me thinks not


scary thing is, it's true  Must remember if I ever do have a drink not to come on here, god knows what crap I will spout if I can be like this sober!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> scary thing is, it's true  Must remember if I ever do have a drink not to come on here, god knows what crap I will spout if I can be like this sober!!


Lol yep i tyry to keep off line once the beer is flowing


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I missed a party?......this is what happens the one day I get pregnancy exhaustion and go to bed early! 

I wasn't invited to anything by PM....I obviously offer rubbish advice to those who only want to hear 'agreement only' to their illogical plans 

Can I join in the group hug - huge belly permitting?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Parties are being held in the main forum bar room. Drinks and food will be supplied.....................................................at some point.*
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...open-24-7-free-drinks-211.html#post1062673912


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> What I'd give to be woken at 6am every morning  my ginger alarm clock wakes me between 4 and 4:30 every morning and it's not because he's hungry, he thinks because he's awake I should be too  and once I'm up and awake I can't go back to sleep


6am is the latest they wake us. actually alfie is the biggest pain in the 4rse. as soon as a car comes down the street (which is normally my neighbour going to work at 4am) with its headlights on he runs vertically across the wall, above our heads to chase the lights. this btw is with the curtains shut. on occassions he lets go of the wall and lands with claws out straight on our heads and faces. we quite often have blood trickling where he lands


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Parties are being held in the main forum bar room. Drinks and food will be supplied.....................................................at some point.*
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...open-24-7-free-drinks-211.html#post1062673912


Oh goodie . . . A pub crawl :w00t:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

cats galore said:


> 6am is the latest they wake us. actually alfie is the biggest pain in the 4rse. as soon as a car comes down the street (which is normally my neighbour going to work at 4am) with its headlights on he runs vertically across the wall, above our heads to chase the lights. this btw is with the curtains shut. on occassions he lets go of the wall and lands with claws out straight on our heads and faces. we quite often have blood trickling where he lands


Sorry, that made me :lol: :lol: I can just picture Alfie running vertically across the walls 

Landing with claws out on heads and faces  BIG Ouch


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Bloody hell! I just assumed that this thread was a sticky and didn't open it until today - look at all the gossip and fun I have missed!!! Sheesh, and I even thought it was quiet in cat chat last night .

Feel childishly miffed to have missed out, although I have to admit I am very happy to read that all the *jazz hands* DRAMA! is bogging off elsewhere


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Bloody hell! I just assumed that this thread was a sticky and didn't open it until today - look at all the gossip and fun I have missed!!! Sheesh, and I even thought it was quiet in cat chat last night .
> 
> Feel childishly miffed to have missed out, although I have to admit I am very happy to read that all the *jazz hands* DRAMA! is bogging off elsewhere


Ah, no need to ask if you had an invite then


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Gutted I missed it all - was too busy wheeling my cats down the biscuit aisle at tesco's.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

My internet connection was so slow last night I gave up, so I've just caught up with the rest and I have to say it did give me a laugh. I for one wouldn't dream of defecting, I've been given some good advice and a lot of support in difficult times from many of you kind hearted people. Long live pet forums and may the fun continue


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Have to admit, I was a bit of a wallflower at last night's big party but nice to see a (slightly mad!!!!) fun loving spirit return. I love this forum and don't mind differences of opinion but don't like it when things become too heated. ps Am I too late for a glass of virtual Pino Grigio!!!???


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

this thread only had one page last time i looked at it!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Where have you been? - I'm ready for more wine now!


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

no wine for me. had a heavy night last night. i'm not feeling at my best


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll have a glass! I had an email from a breeder today about a possibly pregnant Tonk, so I need something to swish around a glass whilst saying "hmmm" loudly and importantly enough to make Mr A say "what are you reading"


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

A glass of wine....?! I need 2 bottles please!!

Having one of those *bangs head against brick wall days*


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Kah said:


> Have to admit, I was a bit of a wallflower at last night's big party but nice to see a (slightly mad!!!!) fun loving spirit return. I love this forum and don't mind differences of opinion but don't like it when things become too heated. ps Am I too late for a glass of virtual Pino Grigio!!!???


If you don't mind a Grauburgunder (German pinot gris wine straight from my favourite vinyard along the Südliche Weinstrasse), I can get you one.....


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> If you don't mind a Grauburgunder (German pinot gris wine straight from my favourite vinyard along the Südliche Weinstrasse), I can get you one.....


I'll swap ya for a packet of salt & vinegar crisps!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Wieckse Witte (I think thats how you spell it?!!) would be nice if your offering Jiskefet?! lol

:w00t:

I will also swap for Salt & Vinegar crisp!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I'll have a glass! I had an email from a breeder today about a possibly pregnant Tonk, so I need something to swish around a glass whilst saying "hmmm" loudly and importantly enough to make Mr A say "what are you reading"


This is exciting!! Do you have a website so us mosey ones can look at the beautiful and handsome tonks? :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not working until tomorrow night, so going to guzzle wine and eat salt and vinegar crisps all night


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Wieckse Witte (I think thats how you spell it?!!) would be nice if your offering Jiskefet?! lol
> 
> :w00t:
> 
> I will also swap for Salt & Vinegar crisp!


Ah, you have good taste.
Did you know they also have alcohol-free Wieckse Witte nowadays? And, contrary to most non-alcoholic beers and lagers, it is quite nice. Ever since this came onto the market, I no longer mind being the one to drive home after a party.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Ah, you have good taste.
> Did you know they also have alcohol-free Wieckse Witte nowadays? And, contrary to most non-alcoholic beers and lagers, it is quite nice. Ever since this came onto the market, I no longer mind being the one to drive home after a party.


No I didn't know that! I will have to look for it when I'm next over!! - If I get over this year!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Im always up for a few glasses of wine  

Me and OH have treated ourselves to monday abd tuesday off work so long weekend full of alcahol sounds puuuurrrfect


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

All these wine drinkers here! 

I would like to like wine but I don't  it always looks very civilised having a nice glass of wine with a meal. My brother is a bit of a wine buff and has brought loads for me to try  

I have even tried Crabbies wine because I like ginger beer and Crabbies but the wine just didn't hit the spot lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> While you are right Spid, someone obviously does care because the thread was started.
> 
> Does make me giggle though, we have a mole and obviously there is worry that the competition might outshine the original. It's nice to know we have that sort of influence


Lmao....good luck with getting over 100,000 members then. Shame you left us with a bitter taste.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

TickettyBoo said:


> All these wine drinkers here!
> 
> I would like to like wine but I don't  it always looks very civilised having a nice glass of wine with a meal. My brother is a bit of a wine buff and has brought loads for me to try
> 
> I have even tried Crabbies wine because I like ginger beer and Crabbies but the wine just didn't hit the spot lol


I don't like wine or rather it doesn't like me :nonod: one glass goes straight to my head and the second glass I'm hugging the toilet  

I'm safer sticking to beer or cider


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I have got 3 bottles of home made chocolate vodka in the fridge!

Who wants some, you are all invited! 


Ps: Sorry, didn't send any pm's to invite you, would take me too long


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> That was Mogs - I myself, would _never_ get into such a state :yikes:
> 
> I am pure as the driven snow me :yesnod:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yup, definitely as pure as the freshly driven in snow........












Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: coughs 'yeah right'


^^^^^^^^^^^ Wot she said!!!! :thumbup:



Jenny1966 said:


> In that case I'd make MCWillow and MoggyBaby walk if I was you!!


'Scuse me, I've only ever ONCE barfed up on alky-hol and that was a VERY long time ago before I realised what a waste it was!!!!



oliviarussian said:


> OK so own up.... Who's feeling rough as a badgers arse this morning? :blush::blush::blush:


Not me!! Fresh as a daisy I was.



ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> I will have the works please
> 
> Anyone seen mcwillow? And moggybaby I have a feeling they are currently over a bowl somewhere   haha


Nope!! See above. 



loubyfrog said:


> Either that or they've been lured over to the dark side!!





Jenny1966 said:


> hmmmmm now you mention it, I never did trust them two!!





loubyfrog said:


> I think Moggybabys just changed her name to Moleybaby!!


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

The damn cheek of it. You announce your loyalty and the next thing you know you're being accused playing with the KGB!!!!

Well sod the lot of you....... rrr:

:dita:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I don't like wine or rather it doesn't like me :nonod: one glass goes straight to my head and the second glass I'm hugging the toilet
> 
> I'm safer sticking to beer or cider


I use to be like that Sarah!! A bit of practice later and I can do 1.5 glasses over about 3 hours lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just having cheese and sauvignon blanc


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> I have got 3 bottles of home made chocolate vodka in the fridge!
> 
> Who wants some, you are all invited!
> 
> Ps: Sorry, didn't send any pm's to invite you, would take me too long


Ooo I saw a recipe for that on SuperScrimpers?!! Is it good???


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yup, definitely as pure as the freshly driven in snow........
> 
> ...


Moleybaby lmfao I love it.......:001_tongue:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I don't like wine or rather it doesn't like me :nonod: one glass goes straight to my head and the second glass I'm hugging the toilet
> 
> I'm safer sticking to beer or cider


Buy the right wine.....

Not too sweet, and preferably a German QBA or at least a wine _from one single vinyard and one single grape_. That way you know the sulphite level is not too high. All German wines are tested for sulphite, amongst other things, and they are not allowed to mix wines to get the desired low sulphite levels. The one wine needs to meet the standards or it goes down the drain or gets sold of to the cooperation, who WILL mix it.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> I use to be like that Sarah!! A bit of practice later and I can do 1.5 glasses over about 3 hours lol


It would take me longer than 3 hours! The smell of wine makes me shudder, the same with brandy and gin. I'm now having flash backs of horrific toilet hugging incidents *shudder* *cringe*


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> Ooo I saw a recipe for that on SuperScrimpers?!! Is it good???


Don't know about the recipe from SuperScrimpers but I use vodka, galaxy chocolate and single cream. Nice present to bring to a party


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

well i've finally read back over this thread... took me a while to battle through the tears of not getting an invite to the secret club, but i'm over it 

that chocolate vodka sounds amazing!! although all this wine talk isn't helping my poorly head!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Buy the right wine.....
> 
> Not too sweet, and preferably a German QBA or at least a wine _from one single vinyard and one single grape_. That way you know the sulphite level is not too high. All German wines are tested for sulphite, amongst other things, and they are not allowed to mix wines to get the desired low sulphite levels. The one wine needs to meet the standards or it goes down the drain or gets sold of to the cooperation, who WILL mix it.


Thanks for the tip JK :thumbup: What would you recommend?

We go over to Germany at least once a year to visit friends, they own a restaurant and bar, they know I don't like wine but never recommend a German wine just give us shots of Eifel Fire


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> It would take me longer than 3 hours! The smell of wine makes me shudder, the same with brandy and gin. I'm now having flash backs of horrific toilet hugging incidents *shudder* *cringe*


Oh poor Sarah


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

smiler84 said:


> that chocolate vodka sounds amazing!! although all this wine talk isn't helping my poorly head!


Be careful though, it is strong! I just downed a glass in frustration over a cat flap I bought and now I can feel it going to my head already


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yup, definitely as pure as the freshly driven in snow........


I do believe this is the image you were looking for - poor Moley, is your head still fogged up from your glass of shandy? :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> I do believe this is the image you were looking for - poor Moley, is your head still fogged up from your glass of shandy? :lol:


Awww Hilda how could you pick on our poor ole moley










:lol: :lol:


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

nightkitten said:


> Don't know about the recipe from SuperScrimpers but I use vodka, galaxy chocolate and single cream. Nice present to bring to a party


That sounds yummy! I have homemade Skittles vodka of all the different colours, but I'm thinking chocolate vodka now. Mmmm.... chocolate... does it taste anything like Bailey's IC?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks for the tip JK :thumbup: What would you recommend?
> 
> We go over to Germany at least once a year to visit friends, they own a restaurant and bar, they know I don't like wine but never recommend a German wine just give us shots of Eifel Fire


Best ask them, they will know the local wines an vinyards, it all depends very much on the soil and the sun, which wine is best in what region, and even from which vinyard. 
Try something not too sour, not too sweet and definitely not too strong....

If you like cider, you might like a young Riesling, as it often has a hint of green apples. I like a Kerner, but if you want to try it, you should get one from young vines, as the taste gets more spicy with older vines. Gewurztraminer can be very nice, too, though they are usually stronger, and often sweeter....


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

kerfuffle said:


> That sounds yummy! I have homemade Skittles vodka of all the different colours, but I'm thinking chocolate vodka now. Mmmm.... chocolate... does it taste anything like Bailey's IC?


Yes, it is similar to Baileys if you use cream. You can leave out the cream but I think it is a little sharp then. I love it with the cream in.

Here is the recipe I always use:
2 litres of vodka (can be a cheap one)
800 grams of good chocolate (brown or white)
500 ml of single cream.

Melt the chocolate and stir in the cream. Use a low flame until the cream/chocolate mix bubbles slighty. Take the mixture off the hob and slowly stir in the vodka. Do not heat up with the vodka as the alcohol will evaporate (and we don't want that!). Keep in the fridge


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats me sorted for tomorrow evening then, making chocolate vodka.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Ok, thanks to being a true heretic and letting the Irish side down shockingly, as I don't honestly drink more than a half a glass maybe once a year or so (I know, an Irish non-drinker, I'll get the stake ready for my burning), seems as though I'm hang over free this morning. I've got sausages, eggs, beans, chips, and some bacon in the freeser I think, all coupled with a rather healthy amount of Paracetamol and possibly even a hair of the dog if you look under the housemate's bed to find his wine stash. Breakfast will be ready shortly. Anyone interested?


Aw, man - don't tell me I missed out on an Irish Fry? Highlight of my one trip to Nothern Ireland, that was!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thats me sorted for tomorrow evening then, making chocolate vodka.


And me!!

Ohh Galaxy chocolate :001_tt1:


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

nightkitten said:


> Yes, it is similar to Baileys if you use cream. You can leave out the cream but I think it is a little sharp then. I love it with the cream in.
> 
> Here is the recipe I always use:
> 2 litres of vodka (can be a cheap one)
> ...


   Goodbye diet, hello chocolate vodka!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I do believe this is the image you were looking for - poor Moley, is your head still fogged up from your glass of shandy? :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: is that meant to be you and moley? Not a chance your halos dropped a long time ago :devil:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Now this thread title makes more sense...."this needs to be read and listened to", yep im reading and listening on how to make skittle vodka and cholcolate vodka, best thread around.
thats meant to say chocolate, cant spell when im sober.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: is that meant to be you and moley? Not a chance your halos dropped a long time ago :devil:


Of _course _it not Moley 

Its me and another angel (not any of you lot thats for sure!!) :lol:

_This_ is Moley _pretending _to be like pure driven snow....


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you all still drinking?
This virtual drink is really great stuff, uh? Everybody still in great shape after a weekend heavily drinking!

Tempted by nightkitten's chocolate vodka. But I'm a teetotaller so I might just lick the melted white chocolate (I'm allergic to nickel, so I can't have the dark one) off a spoon. How sad am I? No alcohol, no chocolate... thank goodness I'm not a vegetarian. If I couldn't have bacon life is not worthy!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive missed u lot :lol:


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> Are you all still drinking?
> This virtual drink is really great stuff, uh? Everybody still in great shape after a weekend heavily drinking!
> 
> Tempted by nightkitten's chocolate vodka. But I'm a teetotaller so I might just lick the melted white chocolate (I'm allergic to nickel, so I can't have the dark one) off a spoon. How sad am I? No alcohol, no chocolate... thank goodness I'm not a vegetarian. If I couldn't have bacon life is not worthy!


Well, who cares? I am not allowed alcohol either!!! Or dairy products!!! Did it stop me today? NO!!!!!!!!!
I know I will be suffering tomorrow 

Hehehehe :devil:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

No alcohol_ or_ dairy products and you actually _make _chocolate vodka - you go girl :thumbup:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I do believe this is the image you were looking for - poor Moley, is your head still fogged up from your glass of shandy? :lol:


dont blink, dont even blink.......blink and you're on another forum..............


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

nightkitten said:


> Well, who cares? I am not allowed alcohol either!!! Or dairy products!!! Did it stop me today? NO!!!!!!!!!
> I know I will be suffering tomorrow
> 
> Hehehehe :devil:


LMAO. This girl is really something. You risktaker you!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

broccoli said:


> dont blink, dont even blink.......blink and you're on another forum..............


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Its OK, we know the rules - my igloo is bigger on the inside...... :lol:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Of _course _it not Moley
> 
> Its me and another angel (not any of you lot thats for sure!!) :lol:
> 
> _This_ is Moley _pretending _to be like pure driven snow....


My halo comment still stands mrs lol

Speaking of moley where is she? What if shes been taken hostage by the popular kids while she was in a "sensative" state lol  
:lol: :lol:

Think this is a sign that I may have had one glass to many lol


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have it on good authority that no kidnapping has taken place - seriously would _you _want to mess with a Glaswegian mole 

Its really not her fault - its in her genes...


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

kerfuffle said:


> LMAO. This girl is really something. You risktaker you!


Tbh, I make chocolate vodka for my friends as presents. Made around 10 bottles the other day but have not distributed all of them yet. So I had 3 bottles left over in my fridge...well, 2 now!!! Ooops!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope whoever started last night's drinking session realises that they are responsible for dozens of crazy cat ladies (and possibly gents) going off on a whole weekend bender. 

Can't remember who started it now .....


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> Tbh, I make chocolate vodka for my friends as presents.


Lucky friends  Thanks for the recipe, I think there may be a shortage of Galaxy bars round here that no-one can get to the bottom of shortly 

I could only read occasionally while everyone was partying so couldn't join in - sounds like it was a ball. In case anyone is struggling with Monday morning, I'll keep the coffee filter topped up all day - just grab one as you pass.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Lucky friends  Thanks for the recipe, I think there may be a shortage of Galaxy bars round here that no-one can get to the bottom of shortly
> 
> I could only read occasionally while everyone was partying so couldn't join in - sounds like it was a ball. In case anyone is struggling with Monday morning, I'll keep the coffee filter topped up all day - just grab one as you pass.


Oooh thanks, I love a good filter coffee, especially at 8am when I am at work and wishing I was still in bed!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Lucky friends  Thanks for the recipe, I think there may be a shortage of Galaxy bars round here that no-one can get to the bottom of shortly
> 
> I could only read occasionally while everyone was partying so couldn't join in - sounds like it was a ball. In case anyone is struggling with Monday morning, I'll keep the coffee filter topped up all day - just grab one as you pass.


Ohhhh yes please, nice and strong with a dash of cream.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Coming up....


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Ooooh,yes please Jonescat,I'm sure one more cup wouldn't hurt....I've already had 4 this morning!!:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, another one can't hurt right?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I do believe this is the image you were looking for - poor Moley, is your head still fogged up from your glass of shandy? :lol:





Lavenderb said:


> Awww Hilda how could you pick on our poor ole moley
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: is that meant to be you and moley? Not a chance your halos dropped a long time ago :devil:





MCWillow said:


> Of _course _it not Moley
> 
> Its me and another angel (not any of you lot thats for sure!!) :lol:
> 
> _This_ is Moley _pretending _to be like pure driven snow....





MCWillow said:


> I have it on good authority that no kidnapping has taken place - seriously would _you _want to mess with a Glaswegian mole
> 
> Its really not her fault - its in her genes...


*
I see! Like that is it??? :glare: If you had wanted rid you only had to say.....

Well, I can take the hint.

For the record, let it be known that I did not defect, I was pushed!!!!! rrr:

However, before I go, all comments have been duly noted and will be passed onto my KGB cohorts!!!!*










:dita:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *
> I see! Like that is it??? :glare: If you had wanted rid you only had to say.....
> 
> Well, I can take the hint.
> ...


Hahaha you know us love us all really :aureola:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It was easier to get rid of MB than I thought it would be :thumbup: :arf:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> It was easier to get rid of MB than I thought it would be :thumbup: :arf:


Just be ready for all the sh!t coming *your* way girlfriend when there are no more Princess Moo Moo updates or photographs!!!!! :arf:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just be ready for all the sh!t coming *your* way girlfriend when there are no more Princess Moo Moo updates or photographs!!!!! :arf:


Oh Hello MB, thought you had defected?? 

Don't tell me the darkside kicked you out!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Oh Hello MB, thought you had defected??
> 
> Don't tell me the darkside kicked you out!


_*Moggybaby cannot respond to your e-mail as she is busy altering her settings to receive no more updates on subscribed threads.*_


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

History is repeating itself. This happened before and the new forum never outshone this one. This one was always number one. Enjoy your new forum. Maybe see you back here one day  under a different name... 

Just bringing the thread back on topic after scrolling through all the other stuff.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just be ready for all the sh!t coming *your* way girlfriend when there are no more Princess Moo Moo updates or photographs!!!!! :arf:


Oh no! Please don't leave us MB -- I can't get by without my MooMoo updates! :cryin:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just be ready for all the sh!t coming *your* way girlfriend when there are no more Princess Moo Moo updates or photographs!!!!! :arf:


                    

I am... OUTRAGED  !!!!!

Please don't take my Moo Moo photos


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOO - I NEED moomoo updates - look at what you have done MCW! Apologise to MB please.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

_Me??? _

*sigh*

If I must....

I is very very sowwy so pweeeeeaaaaase don't go to the darkside as we would all miss you faaaaaar to much (well we'd miss Moo more but we'd miss you a little bit)


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Bleargh - any of that coffee left? I woke up this morning (after a stupidly late night, why on earth did I bother to try watching some of the Superbowl?) to no cold water, courtesy of a huge burst main at the local water treatment plant... Thankfully I have a water tank, so washing was possible!

There was some woman on the radio moaning that they only have a wall boiler, so no water at all and everyone in the house 'needs' a shower - so how dare there be no water! I wonder what she'd be like if she had draw all her water by hand from a well at the bottom of the gardern, I'm sure the showering would suddenly become less essential...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Extra strong and super smooth headed your way....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Extra strong and super smooth headed your way....


Oooh, champion! That should get me through the rest of monthly reporting...


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Oh Hello MB, thought you had defected??
> 
> Don't tell me the darkside kicked you out!


Lol, I read this in a hurry and I thought it said *defecated*

Oops my bad . . . .


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just be ready for all the sh!t coming *your* way girlfriend when there are no more Princess Moo Moo updates or photographs!!!!! :arf:


NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo! :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Oooh, champion! That should get me through the rest of monthly reporting...


Whole new meaning to "that time of the month"


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

No more Princess Moo Moo updates!!! :cryin:

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE STAY MB!!

(but the kitty in your sig can leave if he wants to as everytime i read one of your posts i get confoozled with the cursor and think it's mine)


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> No more Princess Moo Moo updates!!! :cryin:
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE STAY MB!!
> 
> (but the kitty in your sig can leave if he wants to as everytime i read one of your posts i get confoozled with the cursor and think it's mine)


She's got us just where she wants us.... And she knows it!!!! :sneaky2::sneaky2::sneaky2:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Whole new meaning to "that time of the month"


You should try it when both coincide...


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> She's got us just where she wants us.... And she knows it!!!! :sneaky2::sneaky2::sneaky2:


she is toying with us!!  disgraceful :sneaky2:

This whole thread has made me :lol: :lol: so hard


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> she is toying with us!!  disgraceful :sneaky2:
> 
> *This whole thread has made me :lol: :lol: so hard*


Me too...its great that what started out as a mod warning has turned into 44 pages of drama free fun


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am still trying to work out who has _actually_ left to form this splinter group!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I am still trying to work out who has _actually_ left to form this splinter group!


I'm not even going to bother - the very fact that we can't spot who has left should tell us everything we need to know about 'em 

Although it might be a few days before some of the other nights revelers reappear, I suspect some are still sporting hangovers the size of Montana


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Whew! That's a relief!  You're still with us! *Feigns mock surprise*

As to your question, I've lost count at this point!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ianthi said:


> Whew! That's a relief!  You're still with us! *Feigns mock surprise*
> 
> As to your question, I've lost count at this point!


If you feign mock surprise does that mean the surprise is real?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

spid said:


> If you feign mock surprise does that mean the surprise is real?


No, of course not! I can see re-reading it it's not clear. You know me always rushing around when on here, before I do something else ie going out soon!

Meant to convey I was pretending I thought PP had left us for the 'other side'!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Spid....can I presume you have lost one name for your kitten wait list for 2015??


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ianthi said:


> No, of course not! I can see re-reading it it's not clear. You know me always rushing around when on here, before I do something else ie going out soon!
> 
> Meant to convey I was pretending I thought PP had left us for the 'other side'!


I know, I was being facetious 



Paddypaws said:


> Spid....can I presume you have lost one name for your kitten wait list for 2015??


Yep.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Kitten list is empty - lost a fair few over the winter.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

spid said:


> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOO - I NEED moomoo updates - look at what you have done MCW! Apologise to MB please.


JUST Hilda????? There were a few defamators of my fine character out there.... :thumbdown:



MCWillow said:


> _Me??? _
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...


Did you REALLY think I hadn't grown wise to your little tricks by now..... 

It's a shame really because I took a couple of VERY k-yoot Moo piccies last night too.......... Singing:

.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh - erm - well I was at work and got all distracted and stuffs, someone else must have added that bit...... :blush:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> I'm not even going to bother - the very fact that we can't spot who has left should tell us everything we need to know about 'em
> 
> Although it might be a few days before some of the other nights revelers reappear, I suspect some are still sporting hangovers the size of Montana


I'm still here 
Hangover long gone and I've put in a productive day of shopping for the next PF party,the last one emptied the "refreshments" cupboard


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

buffie said:


> I'm still here
> Hangover long gone and I've put in a productive day of shopping for the next PF party,the last one emptied the "refreshments" cupboard


Hope you got something for us teetotallers too!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Hope you got something for us teetotallers too!


Of course  :arf: :lol::lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

buffie said:


> Of course  :arf: :lol::lol:


*checks cupboard*

Oi, I meant more than mixers!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> *checks cupboard*
> 
> Oi, I meant more than mixers!


I'm sure there is some Ribena in there somewhere


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

buffie said:


> I'm sure there is some Ribena in there somewhere


Ribena?!? Where's a vomit smiley when you need it?

*puts in a wholesale order for Appletiser, Shloer, J2O, various fruit juices, and other assorted soft drinks*

If you want a thing done properly...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Ribena?!? Where's a vomit smiley when you need it?
> 
> *puts in a wholesale order for Appletiser, Shloer, J2O, various fruit juices, and other assorted soft drinks*
> 
> If you want a thing done properly...


Well that plan worked a treat :sneaky2:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ANd some bitter Lemon please.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

spid said:


> ANd some bitter Lemon please.


Check. Any more for nay more?

Oh, and I'd better do something about the snack cupboard, too - it's looking rather low on most things, and we appear to be completely out of Galaxy for some inexplicable reason...


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

The sporadic trolling on here is really starting to annoy me, another day another rude so and so :mad2:. Can I have a diet coke and some Scampi fries please .


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Can I have a diet coke and some Scampi fries please .


*pulls out a can, glass and Scampi fries*

Ice with that?

Oh, and I have a virtual cattle prod you can borrow if you promise to charge it up before you bring it back?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> The sporadic trolling on here is really starting to annoy me, another day another rude so and so :mad2:. Can I have a diet coke and some *Scampi fries *please .


Yum yum :thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lunch time now - found 'the' thread - bacon sarnie now, please. ANd I'll have a strong de caf coffe with milk and one sugar. Ta muchly virtual cafe!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> *pulls out a can, glass and Scampi fries*
> 
> Ice with that?
> 
> Oh, and I have a virtual cattle prod you can borrow if you promise to charge it up before you bring it back?


Ooh thanks


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

spid said:


> Lunch time now - found 'the' thread - bacon sarnie now, please. ANd I'll have a strong de caf coffe with milk and one sugar. Ta muchly virtual cafe!


How's this?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> How's this?


Jesthar you were a bit stingy with the bacon! :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice, but to be pedantic, granary bread please! :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You rotten lot - I want a bacon sarnie now :drool::drool: but I haven't got any bacon :cryin::cryin: .... off to the kitchen to open a tin of beans instead :sad:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> You rotten lot - I want a bacon sarnie now :drool::drool: but I haven't got any bacon :cryin::cryin: .... off to the kitchen to open a tin of beans instead :sad:


*lmao...sh*t happens, i had to make do with spaghetti on toast.:lol::lol:*


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hubby was lovely and made me a bacon sarnie on granary (not quite so much bacon in reality) and a cup of char! MMMMMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Couldn't be bothered to open beans so had a sandwich of left over roast beef - nice but not bacon


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> How's this?


OMG OMG OMG :drool::drool::drool::drool: I hate you all now I want a bacon sandwich but got no bacon!!! :cryin::cryin:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This os one of the longest threads I have ever been in


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> OMG OMG OMG :drool::drool::drool::drool: I hate you all now I want a bacon sandwich but got no bacon!!! :cryin::cryin:


If it's any consolation, I'm stuck at my desk with just a cheese sandwich myself...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> OMG OMG OMG :drool::drool::drool::drool: I hate you all now I want a bacon sandwich but got no bacon!!! :cryin::cryin:


I think I should ban those who started this talk of bacon!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> It's a shame really because I took a couple of VERY k-yoot Moo piccies last night too.......... Singing:


Wait, did no one pick up on this??

Pleeeeease MB, please please please, pretty please with liqueur cherries on top!! Won't you pleeeeeease post those piccies of the b-e-a-u-tiful Princess Moo??!! :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes! MB please!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I reckon she will only show _me_ coz I was the only one that said sowwy for being mean :yesnod:

Obviously she will show the people that were never mean in the first place as well - but all you others....... :nonod:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I think I should ban those who started this talk of bacon!


I think that is a very good idea.............they are the devil!! :devil:



Jesthar said:


> If it's any consolation, I'm stuck at my desk with just a cheese sandwich myself...


A little ............ however considering I treated myself to yesterday and today off as holidays I really didnt think it through next time must buy bacon!! :aureola:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

londongal796 said:


> Wait, did no one pick up on this??
> 
> Pleeeeease MB, please please please, pretty please with liqueur cherries on top!! Won't you pleeeeeease post those piccies of the b-e-a-u-tiful Princess Moo??!! :001_wub:


Blimey, I missed that too!!!

MB -- I'd really lurrve to see your latest piccies of Her Gorgeous Royal Highness, if you could take pity on us,.........her most adoring fans.....
......and perhaps a teensy-weensy report updating us on her progress?

If it's not too much trouble MB, I'm sure we'd all be eternally grateful to you, bless your heart:thumbup::thumbup: (not that I'm creeping or anything)


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I reckon she will only show _me_ coz I was the only one that said sowwy for being mean :yesnod:
> 
> Obviously she will show the people that were never mean in the first place as well - but all you others....... :nonod:


In that case ^^^ MB I Iz verwy sowwii :crying: please dont keep the beautiful princess Moo Moo from us :aureola:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Did i just read correctly.....Photos and a update of Princess Moo moo!!

WHERE.....WHERE......WHERE??? :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

*rushes off to frantically search cat chat*


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Moo Moo pics please... I haven't been mean.. and I am her biggest fan


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> Moo Moo pics please... I haven't been mean.. and I am her biggest fan


EXCUSE ME.......I'll have you know that* I* am Moo Moos biggest fan!!! 

And i havn't been mean to you either MB


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't been mean and never am  I've had a very stressful day  I've been on the road since 6:30 this morning, haven't been home long, I had a training course for work, harassment and bullying counsellor  and think I deserve to see pics of the Princess  pretty pleeeeease 


Oh and I NEED an alcoholic beverage but have none here, the OH is being mean and won't go to the shops  :cryin:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I haven't been mean and never am  I've had a very stressful day  I've been on the road since 6:30 this morning, haven't been home long, I had a training course for work, harassment and bullying counsellor  and think I deserve to see pics of the Princess  pretty pleeeeease
> 
> Oh and I NEED an alcoholic beverage but have none here, the OH is being mean and won't go to the shops  :cryin:


I think you definatley deserve a Moo Moo fix after such a hard day

Also reading about and seeing the Prestigious Princess may make up for the disappointment of you having no alchohol


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a Moo fan too :001_wub: I'm her No 1 fan


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I think we need to set up some kind of protest ladies..all our pleas are falling on deaf ears!!

Hmmmmm....come to think of it,i'm not sure if moles actually have ears!!  

Sorry MB...couldn't resist


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> I think you definatley deserve a Moo Moo fix after such a hard day
> 
> Also reading about and seeing the Prestigious Princess may make up for the disappointment of you having no alchohol


Seeing pics of Moo will definitely make up for having no alcohol 

Come on MB where are those pics


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

We want Moo! We want Moo!!

*chants and pounds her fist on the table*

*We want Moo!!! We want Moo!!!!!*

Pwease?​


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

londongal796 said:


> we want moo! We want moo!!
> 
> *chants and pounds her fist on the table*
> 
> ...


and we want her now !!!!! We want moo !!! We want moo !!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I shall attempt to contact the mother of moo moo on the dark side


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I shall attempt to contact the mother of moo moo on the dark side


The Mother of MooMoo is playing with the nice peeples in General who don't cast slanderous aspersions upon her fine character!!! rrr:

:dita:

:ciappa:

.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

londongal796 said:


> we want moo! We want moo!!
> 
> *chants and pounds her fist on the table*
> 
> ...


we want moo we want moo we want moo


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> we want moo we want moo we want moo


When do we want her.... NOW!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Give them pics of Moo soon or you will turn them all to drink and its only tuesday.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I can't put a cat amongst the pigeons soooooooo

I am going to put a dog amongst the cats lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How do you groom that, i have trouble with a mc.
Very cute though.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> How do you groom that, i have trouble with a mc.
> Very cute though.


Hour a day splitting his dreads, soft brush, bathed every 6 - 8 weeks, bathing takes me between 1 - 2 hours then between 5 - 7 hours to dry him. That is Marley MOO !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Marley MOO is beautiful. Now thats dedication to grooming. I will never moan about grooming a cat again.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Marley MOO is beautiful. Now thats dedication to grooming. I will never moan about grooming a cat again.


He is just one of twelve


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

dropped my coffee.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tashi said:


> He is just one of twelve


You have 12 rasta dogs? 

But _OMG_, he is one of the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen :001_wub:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MCWillow said:


> You have 12 rasta dogs?
> 
> But _OMG_, he is one of the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen :001_wub:


No only one like him but two Tibetan terriers that have the long coat and take me a good three hours each and all the others are long coats too. 









That was puppy length almost to the floor now


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> Hour a day splitting his dreads, soft brush, bathed every 6 - 8 weeks, bathing takes me between 1 - 2 hours then between 5 - 7 hours to dry him. That is Marley MOO !


When you say 'splitting' his dreads. Do you mean to stop them forming one big dread so you split them to keep them smaller? I only ask cos I have human dreads lol.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tashi said:


> No only one like him but two Tibetan terriers that have the long coat and take me a good three hours each and all the others are long coats too.
> 
> That was puppy length almost to the floor now


Just - WOW!

I thought 5 long haired cats was hard work :lol:

What absolutely gorgeous dogs - I definitely need to find a cat friendly dog when I retire :yesnod:

I miss having dogs!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lavenderb said:


> When you say 'splitting' his dreads. Do you mean to stop them forming one big dread so you split them to keep them smaller? I only ask cos I have human dreads lol.


His dreads are formed but they sort of catch together near the skin as new growth comes through, so you hold each dread and carefully 'peel' them to keep the formation neat and clean. :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MCWillow said:


> Just - WOW!
> 
> I thought 5 long haired cats was hard work :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you, when you need a doggy fix go have a look at my album lads more of ours in there, some sadly gone to the bridge but you can have an idea of why I DON'T work lol


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Wow - grooming one short hair Justa is enough for me, I admire your dedication!

Meh, has no-one put the coffee on yet? *brews a pot*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw crap, I missed it all  lol


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> aw crap, I missed it all  lol


All very old news, Lils.........


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

(I was just thinking about this thread. Isn't it weird? Sometimes I think about a song and I turn on the radio and it's playing. I'm going to be on the first group aliens with mind control, I'm sure )


----------

